# which is the best city square in the wold ?



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

VITORIA MAN said:


> fak , guess this city ?


Modena! :cheers:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

FAK said:


> Modena! :cheers:


molto bene! conosci il tuo paese


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

santiago de compostela , spain


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

valladolid , spain


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the small ones are great , as well .. santillana de mar (spain )








auvillar , france


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

moscow


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

trujillo ,spain


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

i dont renember this city...


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

toulouse , france


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

Plaza de España, Seville (Spain)

Siviglia, Sevilla por walterlocascio, en Flickr


Plaza de España 1 por DRAGËR, en Flickr


Plaza de España 3 por nic( o ), en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

telc , czech republic


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vic in spain


----------



## Avolar Alto (Mar 7, 2007)

AT&T Plaza - Chicago


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ny


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

trafalfar square


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

piazza spagna , rome


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

VITORIA MAN said:


> i dont renember this city...


Uhm.. Somewhere in central Europe.. Maybe Italy... Something like 250km travelling northbound from Rome... :lol::lol:










(Piazza Venezia, Roma, IT) From Wikimedia Commons









(Piazza del Popolo, Roma, IT)









(Piazza del Popolo, Ascoli Piceno, IT) From www.flickr.com , unknown property









(Federation Square, Melbourne, VIC, AU) From http://www.top-city-photos.com









(Piazza Duomo, Milano, IT)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I see many un-credited photos here. Please credit them as well, or i will have to delete those. Thanks


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

My photos are taken directly from wikimedia commons, or are taken by me. Do they need credits?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

narkelion said:


> My photos are taken directly from wikimedia commons, or are taken by me. Do they need credits?


You should write in every post something like "from wikimedia commons"


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> You should write in every post something like "from wikimedia commons"


Yessir. I'll do it right now.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

no idea , where is it ?








http://xelferz.deviantart.com/art/Roma-Piazza-San-Pietro-HDR-270971092








http://www.tropicalisland.de/italy/rome/st_peters_basilica/pages/FCO%20Rome%20-%20Piazza%20San%20Pietro%20with%20St%20Peters%20Basilica%2003%203008x2000.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

napoli , italy
http://emigrantenapoletano.wordpress.com/2012/09/05/the-university-of-insensible-drinking/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://planetquorum.com/Trotamundos/2013/Lisboa.html








lisbon


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madrid , puerta del sol
http://www.panoye.com/panorama/puerta-del-sol-madrid-espana


----------



## marcolino (Sep 5, 2007)

It is Piazza San Pietro, in Rome, Italy


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

marcolino said:


> It is Piazza San Pietro, in Rome, Italy


i was joking , my friend


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

somebody can guess in which country is this one ?
one of my favorites








dont see the source to know the answer http://www.luccahotel.it/


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Praha (Prague) Václavské náměstí


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.dipity.com/tickr/Flickr_mayor/
ainsa , spain


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bordeaux , france








http://www.lurvely.com/photo/2455711685/Place_de_la_Bourse_Bordeaux/


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

VITORIA MAN said:


> somebody can guess in which country is this one ?
> one of my favorites
> 
> 
> ...


Lucca in Italy !!:cheers:
Tha shape is so particular because this place has been built were the roman amphiteatre was.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

FAK said:


> Lucca in Italy !!:cheers:
> Tha shape is so particular because this place has been built were the roman amphiteatre was.


piazza dell'anfiteatro , bellisima !!!!


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

popolo square , rome http://www.lahistoriaconmapas.com/europa/italia/la-piazza-del-popolo/


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Gendarmenmarkt Berlin Germany










http://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium-large/1-gendarmenmarkt-marcus-klepper.jpg










http://fhmedien.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/stamp_2-1024x338.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

concorde , paris http://europeantrips.org/place-de-la-concorde.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

dam , amsterdam http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6753846385/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cibeles , madrid http://artedemadrid.wordpress.com/2011/04/01/palacio-de-cibeles-arte-global/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

torino , italy http://countrybred.com/countrybred/winter-inspiration-turins-alps-and-monti-sibillini/


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

The spanish squares ser so f%&((#$ beautiful


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Cremona - Italy

cremona di ho visto nina volare, su Flickr


cremona di ho visto nina volare, su Flickr


cremona  di ho visto nina volare, su Flickr


cremona di ho visto nina volare, su Flickr


cremona di ho visto nina volare, su Flickr


Cremona di roberto53, su Flickr


Cremona di roberto53, su Flickr


Cremona di maud77, su Flickr


cremona di ho visto nina volare, su Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

astorga , spain http://www.ojodigital.com/foro/tu-verano-del-02-de-agosto-al-3-de-septiembre-de-2012/417763-astorga-plaza-mayor.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

leon , spain http://www.canonistas.com/foros/opticas-general/349166-fotografias-panoramicas-15.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://fotografiamartinsilva.com/tag/fotos-cusco/page/7/
cuzco , peru


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Parma - Italy


Comune di Parma parmacitysearch di parmacitysearch, su Flickr


Parma di VerdeViola, su Flickr


Parma duomo di giuseppeceglia, su Flickr


Parma di ho visto nina volare, su Flickr



parma di ho visto nina volare, su Flickr


parma di ho visto nina volare, su Flickr


----------



## beautiful creature (Mar 29, 2013)

The Grand Place is the central city square of Brussels in Belgium and it looks very beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please credit the photo you posted. With the link of the photo, or the name of the photographer


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

asjed alnabwi yard - madinah ( Medina)





















M


Naif Saudi said:


>


----------



## player_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

^^ wow, beautifullll


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

film "life is beautiful" filmed in piazza grande , arezzo ( italy)
http://blogdeviajesyturismo.com/recorriendo-estados-unidos-canada-e-italia-con-luna-nueva/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vitoria ( spain ) http://www.hola.com/viajes/2012012756691/capital-verde-2012-vitoria-alava/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

a coruña , spain http://www.rinconesturisticos.es/2012/05/13/maria-pita-heroina-corunesa/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

please , to continue go tohttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=883612
another thread is already created


----------



## UrbanRat (May 23, 2012)

Linz, Austria
Hauptplatz:









Source: Tripadvisor









Source: oberoesterreich.at









Source: 360.at


----------

